# Nice Lightweight Trail Saddle



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love my western saddle that I use for general riding and barrels, but for longer trail rides I'd like to get another saddle that's lighter for the horse and possible for me to attach saddle bags and have endurance stirrups rather than my aluminum barrel ones. I'm aware comfort is VERY personal. But under $2000, do you know of any saddles that are light (under 20lbs, lighter the better), deep seated, and decent quality that will hold up to lots of riding? The Stonewall saddles look awesome, but I've only been on their website. I don't have any tack stores in the area (well, none that sell saddles) so I have to do it all online.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Under 20lbs.?

You will have to go with a Cordura or part Cordura and Leather

Suggest Fabtron or Big Horn


edit: I looked at stonewalls, an all leather saddle at 12.5 lbs?, sorry I would not trust something that light


.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Specialized saddles, Im ordering one soon. unless I get another tucker. adjustable so you can fit it to a new horse down the road. They are light but seems like they hold up for alot of endurance riders. What size do you need ? I am holding ought for a trail lite or featherlight trail with the endurance seat and western rigged in 17" missed a couple but some will show up.
In Stock - Specialized Saddles


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm happy with my Abetta Endurance saddle, though I don't really have anything to compare it to.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Adjustable is always nice. I have a couple horses and might be shopping again soon. Also, I'm not opposed to synthetic. As long as it's durable and well made I'm happy.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think what makes the Stonewall so light is it similar to the Mcclellan saddles in it's design. It's basically a seat and fenders. Also, that doesn't include stirrups (not that that adds much weight). The new "sport" model is 16.5lbs, so may be a bit sturdier? Based off what I've seen, these saddles would be just what I want, but I haven't heard many reviews.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Only 1 review for stonewall a few for specialized Trail Saddles


.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it really depends on just how much riding that you plan to do. I was looking at the Specialized saddles and I think they would be perfect. I also know that I don't need a saddle that I can put 1,000 miles a year on. 

I bought an Abetta endurance saddle. It was cheap. It fits my horse well. It is comfortable. If it does wear out, I can buy 3 more just like it before it owes me anything financially compared to the others. If I were a real endurance rider, I would be more concerned about getting something like a specialized that is really designed for long riding. 

It just depends on what you really need.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Big Horn leather/corduras hold up very well. In my line of work, saddle repair, I've seen very cheap stirrup "leathers" made out of seat belt material and boy do they stretch. Big Horn's system is excellent. The endurance are excellent for trail riding, no horn to get caught on low branches.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a tucket endurance trail saddle and it is right around 18 lbs and so comfortable. I have been in it 5 yrs and I rude daily so was worth the $
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Joe have you tried out the specialized ones yet? if so, did you like it?

I just found out there is a dealer in my county, which makes me super excited since we don't really have any saddle-fitters (western/endurance style) that are around me.

I'm going to have him come out fit my horse next year when I get some $$ saved up.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with Celeste, I'm still kicking myself for selling on my Abetta endurance, that thing was light, sooo comfortable and fitted my horse well. For the price it doesn't have to last a life time, use it for a few years, then just get another one if it wears out.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a Big Horn leather/cordura and I love it. Doubt it weighs 14 lbs.



Saddlebag said:


> The Big Horn leather/corduras hold up very well. In my line of work, saddle repair, I've seen very cheap stirrup "leathers" made out of seat belt material and boy do they stretch. Big Horn's system is excellent. The endurance are excellent for trail riding, no horn to get caught on low branches.


----------



## TimeFlys (Nov 9, 2012)

I love my Circle Y flex tree western rigged hornless saddle. Bought it about a year ago. Not sure of the weight, seems light to me, has lots of strings and ties for saddle bags, slickers and such. 

Very comfortable for long all day rides and works for all my horses. It doesn't make my knees hurt at the end of the day. When I ride it is usually a 3 to 6 hour ride. Not having that horn is nice on the trail for going under the low hanging branches.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

been riding flash in the tucker Gen II bayou plantation, figured it was close enough to get some muscle on him, good sweat marks but did seem a bit tight on the withers. well rode pretty good yesterday 18 miles lot of trotting , and alot of head up jigging from nerves, either saddle the jigging or me, he ended up with a very sore back this AM, 
So definetly gotta do something, hoping to find a used 17" specialized, lots of 15-16's out there.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Im a big fan of trooper saddles for my gaited horses and will occasionally toss one on my Appy, but for all day trail riding on a non gaited horse I LOVE my Tucker 270 round skirt saddle with the over sized military stirrups.

Jim


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Tucker's can run a tad narrow....


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My treeless Sensation is under twenty pounds and is an amazing ride. Fits a variety of horses and is by no means a cheap brand saddle.'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have an Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle - it is the Renegade Endurance style and I love it. It fits my horse which is primary and it does have a supracore seat so it is pretty dang cushy. 

It weighs around 22 to 24 lbs. I have rode in Hubby's Billy Cook saddle which is a trail saddle but while it is comfortable it is much heavier at around 27 to 28 lbs. I recently had back surgery and can still pick up this saddle and place it on my 15.1 QH gelding with no problems.


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

I ride an Australian saddle with poleys. Very light comfortable and inexpensive.


----------

